# تحميل الحان اسبوع الالام



## gamalgerges (6 أبريل 2012)

التجنيز - أثفيتى انسطاسيس.mp3
 التجنيز - أجيوس الحزاينى.mp3
 التجنيز - المزمور قبطى.mp3
 التجنيز - الانجيل قبطى.mp3
 التجنيز - المزمور والانجيل عربى.mp3
البصخة - مقدمة نبوات التكوين.mp3 
البصخة - مقدمة نبوات الخروج.mp3 
البصخة - مقدمة النبوات - تثنية.mp3 
 البصخة - ختام النبوات قبطى.mp3 
اسبوع الالام ج1-ابراهيم عياد (1).mp3 
 اسبوع الالام ج1-ابراهيم عياد (2).mp3 
 اسبوع الالام ج1-ابراهيم عياد (3).mp3 
اسبوع الالام ج1-ابراهيم عياد (4).mp3 
اسبوع الالام ج1-ابراهيم عياد (5).mp3 
 اسبوع الالام ج1-ابراهيم عياد (6).mp3 
اسبوع الالام ج1-ابراهيم عياد (7).mp3 
اسبوع الالام ج1-ابراهيم عياد (8).mp3 
 اسبوع الالام ج1-ابراهيم عياد.mp3


----------

